# αφ' ης στιγμής



## Ambrose (Jul 4, 2008)

Διαβάζω σήμερα στο in.gr:

"Κι αυτό διότι πρέπει να διακρίνουμε και μεταξύ πολιτικών και ποινικών ευθυνών, αφ' ης στιγμής *που *είμαστε πολιτικοί και όχι δικαστές."

Είχα την εντύπωση ότι εκεί δεν πηγαίνει "που". Κάνω λάθος;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 4, 2008)

Δεν κάνεις λάθος. Ή θα έπρεπε να πει "από τη στιγμή που είμαστε" ή "αφ' ης στιγμής είμαστε".


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2008)

Είναι αυτό που λέει κι ο sarant: Κάποιοι στην προσπάθειά τους να χρησιμοποιήσουν λόγιες ή αρχαιοπρεπείς εκφράσεις, κάνουν μεγαλειώδη λάθη.


----------



## sarant (Jul 4, 2008)

Και σε διακοπές που είναι κανείς, δεν τον αφήνουν να ησυχάσει :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> ... αφ' ης στιγμής *που *είμαστε πολιτικοί και όχι δικαστές."
> 
> Είχα την εντύπωση ότι εκεί δεν πηγαίνει "που". Κάνω λάθος;



Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι πριν από το «που» δεν πάει το «αφ' ης στιγμής».


----------



## sarant (Jul 4, 2008)

Για να μην παραπονιέται ο Καίσαρας, να επισημάνω πως το μαργαριτάρι δεν είναι (περιέργως) του in.gr, το οποίο απλώς κοπυπάστωσε από το ιστολόγιο του Τατούλη.
http://tatoulis.blogspot.com/2008/07/siemens.html

Επειδή όμως το ιστολογείν εξομοιώνεται με τον προφορικό λόγο, δεν του το χρεώνω του Τατούλη, πολύ περισσότερο που μπορεί να είναι λάθος δακτυλογραφικό, δηλ. έχει γράψει "από τη στιγμή που", το αλλάζει και ξεχάνει να σβήσει το "που". Κι επειδή είμαι στις καλές μου, δεν του χρεώνω ούτε ένα "βουλήση" (δοτική) που έχει.


----------

